# [iPhone/iPad] Rubik's Cube Timer



## johnnys (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi, the Rubik's Cube Timer iPhone/iPad app is available on app store. Go and check it out!

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/rubiks-cube-timer/id399852981?mt=8


----------



## Toad (Nov 2, 2010)

Looks nice but not really got any features...

A nice free app but got nothing on iiTimer tbh.


----------

